# Sapphire then and now



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I came across this picture of Sapphire on the breeders website. Since I got her as an adult I don't have puppy pictures. This is her at 6 weeks....what a fuzz ball and she has no tan!!!










Here she is last weekend at 16 months.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

She's beautiful!!!! I love seeing then and now pics!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

what a cute puppy she was, but now she is breathtaking, I love that picture you made. She is such a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! She just kept gettting cuter!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad I got the picture of her surrounded by the pansies when I did. The other night a deer came through and mowed them down )-:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is Prince as a little tike!










...and today


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW they are too cute! Love it


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww they are so adorable!!! Just love all the pics you take of them, they look so pretty and professional!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

both soooo adorable! i just love the before and after pics!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww they are so cute, I can*t stand it hihihi


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love puppy pics.


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

They were very cute pups. They got even more cute as they grew.Your one lucky mom.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She is so gorgeous. All your babies are beautiful but Sapphire just takes my breath away every time I see her.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> She is so gorgeous. All your babies are beautiful but Sapphire just takes my breath away every time I see her.


Thank you very much. It was just luck I ended up with her! She is such a love bug.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cutest babies ever! Gorgeous the & now!


----------



## Zoe76 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow she is beautiful x


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow was she a little cutie! I just love that you have Daddy and Daughter for some reason. Makes it even cuter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> Wow was she a little cutie! I just love that you have Daddy and Daughter for some reason. Makes it even cuter!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was why I was so happy to get Sapphire. She was being kept by the breeder to breed but she turned out to small so I was able to get her!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sapphire is so stunning Lynda, I don't think you could have made a better choice by adding her to your family. I'm so in love with her markings. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sapphire is so stunning Lynda, I don't think you could have made a better choice by adding her to your family. I'm so in love with her markings.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much. We adore Sapphire (hubby, Lady and Prince). The very, very sad thing is......If you remember Raz I was looking at from another breeder. Just this week she lost her house and most of her dogs in a total loss house fire. The fire started where the dogs are kept. They apparently got some dogs out but couldn't get them all out. She is a highly successful in shows with many champions and grand champions. What a horrible tragedy. I couldn't imagine losing so many dogs like that. Luckily she and her family got out. The cause of the fire is unknown.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Just notice Sapphire's baby pic is gone. I am not sure if this was done by an administrator so I will not repost it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Thanks so much. We adore Sapphire (hubby, Lady and Prince). The very, very sad thing is......If you remember Raz I was looking at from another breeder. Just this week she lost her house and most of her dogs in a total loss house fire. The fire started where the dogs are kept. They apparently got some dogs out but couldn't get them all out. She is a highly successful in shows with many champions and grand champions. What a horrible tragedy. I couldn't imagine losing so many dogs like that. Luckily she and her family got out. The cause of the fire is unknown.


Oh ya I saw a relief fund being advertised by sungold chihuahuas. Such a sad sad story, I can't even imagine. We live in a townhouse and it's kinda scary to think any one of our neighbors could have a fire that may affect us. We have a sticker on our front window saying we have 4 dogs in the house in case something like that ever happens. Do u know if raz made it out?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh ya I saw a relief fund being advertised by sungold chihuahuas. Such a sad sad story, I can't even imagine. We live in a townhouse and it's kinda scary to think any one of our neighbors could have a fire that may affect us. We have a sticker on our front window saying we have 4 dogs in the house in case something like that ever happens. Do u know if raz made it out?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do not know if he did and that breaks my heart. I know he was still available on the website. Breaks my heart :sad10:


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

She's a beauty!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

She's beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

